# RNS-E PIN Code



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all,

my 07 TT came with a Mk1 RNS-E Audi Navigation Plus fitted. I've just bought a later 2013 model to replace it and will be swapping it out as soon as it arrives. However I have a couple of questions (and probably some more later too...)

My first problem is that my current Sat Nav didn't come with the code. It all works fine, and the previous owner of the car had it for 2 years without needing the code, but obviously when I remove it I'll need a PIN number for the new owner. Is there anything I can do to retrieve it before I remove it from the car? Vag-com? Or is it the usual process of going back to the dealer with cheque book in hand?

2nd question: I will be using my iPod Classic as the main music source and would ideally have this positioned near the centre console or dash. In my last car (VW Golf) I just had an xcarlink adapter plugged into the back of the MFD Sat Nav, and this worked fine and sounded great. They also sell the same adapter for the RSN-E. Is this all I need, or do I need to get an AMI adapter to fit in the glovebox too? Are they similar devices, i.e. one or the other, or do I need both regardless?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Plenty of companies on eBay offering code retrieval mate, I've used them plenty of time 
All you need is the units serial number 









Yes a iPod dock / interface can be used on a mk2

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the reply, very helpful. Can I ask how you get to the page displaying that serial number? (I'm still new to the RNSE).

Regarding the iPod, do I need the AMI Interface thing? Or is the xcarlink adapter sufficient on its own? Is there any advantage to installing the AMI in the glovebox or does it just do a similar thing to the xcarlink? (I don't need any dance track display or playlist selection, just nudge track forward and back). Thanks again.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

In VAG-COM, open module #56 and press the Advance ID (1A) button. The serial number is listed as one of the values there.

Xcarlink will do exactly what your after mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Great, so no need for AMI then. Just as well as it costs twice as much as other adapters like Xcarlink, which do exactly what I need.

I don't have Vag-com so I guess I'll just have to pull the nav out and get the serial from the label on the back. cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's a 99% chance the label on the unit containing the serial number has been removed ( it's a seperate label )

The way to get it without vagcom is to make the unit ask for pin 
Once you install your new mk2 unit that will be registered to your car
Then unplug it and plug the mk1 unit back in, it will then ask for pin 
Serial number is displayed on that screen

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks man, good info. screw it, I may as well buy vag-com though!

been searching through old posts and you've answered a lot of threads like this before and I've now discovered some useful facts. In fact I've decided to go for an AMI interface after all now. If it displays track info on the nav I can just leave my iPod permanently in the glove box in shuffle mode and scuttle through tracks using my MFSW. Seems a better solution. I just hope if I leave it permanently hooked up it powers the iPod off after the ignition is switched off and doesn't drain the battery overnight. With my xcarlink in the golf i could never be sure.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Gratuitous link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vag-com-V...992846?hash=item3ab57d544e:g:GQQAAOSwhcJWNv-Z

Is that the right cable/software to get?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That is a copy one, some work some don't the genuine vcds is a lot dearer, also the software with that one isn't the most up to date but would only matter if you planned to use it on really new cars, with the copy cables you cant update the software. Most will advise you to get a genuine cable but guess it would only be worth it if you think you will use it a lot


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

bhoy78 said:


> That is a copy one, some work some don't the genuine vcds is a lot dearer, also the software with that one isn't the most up to date but would only matter if you planned to use it on really new cars, with the copy cables you cant update the software. Most will advise you to get a genuine cable but guess it would only be worth it if you think you will use it a lot


Thanks mate. Yeah, I was just coming back to the thread having read some old posts to say that this looks like an unlicensed version. I'll have to decide whether or not to invest in it then. I only really want to install and code the new Sat Nav at the moment.

Back to the AMI question: should it come with a loom, and is that attached to it, or a separate cable? I currently have a CD changer in the glovebox. Is that using the same loom, or do I completely whip that out and replace it with the AMI and replacement loom? I ask because there are a few AMI interfaces on ebay but I can't see any looms with them.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

No idea mate sorry, reTTro is the man for questions like that, I have the ami and the nav but would have no clue how to fit anything like that. I have seen people talking about kufatec maybe have a look there

https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/audi/tt/tt-8j

or try gumtree always people selling nav's and parts there

I just leave a old ipod in my ami but you can also plug in a tune2air if you want to use your iphone wirelessly


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, I'd like to get tune2air too and use it with my iPhone, but the ami will be permanently dedicated to my iPod classic in the glovebox which doesn't talk blue tooth obviously. I'm a bit concerned about the loom though. need to investigate that first before I head off down that particular path. thanks for your help.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sure Lea will tell you what one to go for next time he's on. As for the copy vcds if you do plan to buy a copy version then go for one that someone has bought in the past rather than fling cash away on a cable that doesn't work. I got one from this link with the newest software version 14 something, I haven't read it since I got my cable few months back so not sure if the company are still selling them or if anyone has had problems with the cable but if you read the thread and pm peter he will give you the discount code if its still valid

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=881626&hilit=copy+vcds&start=75

Cant remember what I paid but was 30 something, only used it to scan my car and change the splash screen on my nav to tts and reset some things on a mk1 tt but it works


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice one, thanks, reading thread now. In the meantime found the AMI loom I need, but costs are mounting up, so maybe I'll just stick with the xcarlink plan, dunno...

https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/retrofits/music/music-interface-ami-rns-e-harness-audi-tt-8j-a3-8p


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Loom for the Ami units usually come with it 
If you've found a bare unit with no loom it's usually a 8T0 version that WONT work mate 
The TT requires a 8P0 version
There about £250 complete on eBay

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

For vcds, a genuine cable is £250 and is now using sw version 15.7

If your going for a clone your best to get the highest sw version possible, 14.1 or above

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Loom for the Ami units usually come with it
> If you've found a bare unit with no loom it's usually a 8T0 version that WONT work mate
> The TT requires a 8P0 version
> There about £250 complete on eBay
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I found several on ebay, all with correct part number as far as I can see (8P0 035 785), but are just bare without loom. Have checked with the sellers. They are all reasonably price but I have to factor in the cost of a loom from kufatec I guess:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171987731443


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep that's the correct one 
Even with the kufatec loom thats still works out very cheap

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm... If anyone's after this harness it looks like it's about a tenner cheaper on kufatec.de than it is on kufatec.co.uk, inc shipping. I can't check anymore because I keep being redirected to the german website now that I'm logged in but I think uk prices were £39 and German are 39 Eur. Worth knowing.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

If it's any help, I believe the car will remember you're head unit it if you put the old one back at a later date. You will need a code for the new one and I believe it will remember that one also.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

moro anis said:


> If it's any help, I believe the car will remember you're head unit it if you put the old one back at a later date. You will need a code for the new one and I believe it will remember that one also.


Thank you. That explains why no previous owner's ever needed the code in this car!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Loom for the Ami units usually come with it
> If you've found a bare unit with no loom it's usually a 8T0 version that WONT work mate
> The TT requires a 8P0 version
> There about £250 complete on eBay


Anyone know if the loom for the 8T0 035 785 version of the AMI and the 8P0 035 785 one are the same? I picked up a TT/A3 AMI, but still need a wiring harness. I can get one meant for an A4 which obviously uses a slightly different 8T0 035 785 version AMI. But is the wiring harness the same?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sure it's the same but if it's not then it's a simple pin swap

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks! Worth a try then I think. Will report back..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Let me know if it's different mate, I have a spare Ami and a spare loom in the garage so can match my loom / pins with yours etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks for your help!

Here's all the bits I've picked up and I'm hoping to fit it all over christmas, but I'm still unsure if I've got the right loom or if I need to order another one. The Audi Part Number is 8K0 051 592, but the instructions say it's for the Concert or Symphony unit, no mention of RNS-E. The blue connector seems to fit the back of the RNS-E and the other side slots into my AMI. Haven't figured out the other wires yet, but one is obviously an earth:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Red / orange = power 
Brown = ground 
Twisted pair = can high / can low

That loom is not correct for rns-e 
The blue plug is for AUX on the concert / symphony 
Aux on the rns-e is on the 32 pin AV plug 
You'll need to buy the 32 pin plug and remove the pins from the blue plug and put them in the correct location in the 32 pin AV plug

1J0 972 977 G










In the blue plug should be : 
Pin 1 = aux left 
Pin 3 = aux gnd
Pin 7 = aux right

These need to be in the 32 pin plug in positions :

Pin 6 = aux right 
Pin 21 = aux gnd 
Pin 22 = aux left

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

As it's Chrimbo I think ReTTro Lea should be made a saint


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lmfao 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Get's my vote! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I was offline yesterday, but that post pretty much addresses every one of my points with zero faff! Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

BTW, are these plugs a simple solder-free affair? It seems I can probably order one cheaply enough so great solution.

On the other hand I might sell the loom and buy the right one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191133285956?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Is that it?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's the one

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## greenfintry (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm totally not techie but fancy putting in the Audi sat nav unit into my 2013 black edition TT instead of the fitted symphony unit and still use the Bose speakers and phone Bluetooth etc. Will this one work, and is it just a plug n play change? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e12052.m4 ... 26cp%253D1

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it will work but it's WAY over priced 
You can get a mk2 revision "D" for around £500-£550

You car / phone etc aswell as the rns-e will need coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's one on best offer 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262211416518

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## greenfintry (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Shall look into this a bit further before taking the plunge


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, that AMI/RNSE wiring harness arrived today and looks pretty fool-proof, even without instructions. Two connectors which fit to the RNS-E, one to the AMI and one back to the car loom.

My question is, are there any precautions I need to observe when ripping all this out? I'm a clueless oaf so please spell it out! I'll be removing CD changer and installing the AMI in the glovebox, removing old RNS and installing new one, and plugging everything into the new loom. Does the battery need to be disconnected? Does the passenger airbag need to be disabled? Anything I need to avoid?  [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate 
It's all plug n play

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

another quick question if you'd care to indulge:

I've pulled out the RNSE and unplugged the harnesses. These wires remain. Do they need to be removed in any particular order, and are there securing tabs, or are they just pulled off the terminals? I don't want to short anything out with my screwdriver or pliers since they're bare terminals. Also, the unit seems to be live with these connected even when switched off and with the key removed from the ignition (I can hear it whirring away inside). Excuse crap picture, I did this at night with no lighting:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Those wires shouldn't be like that 
They should be contained in the quadlock !!!!!!










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't have a quadlock fitted. Just a seperate blue block and green block, and then those loose wires. What's the best way to do this now? I've obviously got a quadblock on the new AMI loom, but I need to do something with these wires on the car loom.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

More crap photos from last night. I'm trying to tell if those are actually consolidated into a single black connector. That might be the case but i didn't see at the time:


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I see what I might have done. There's probably an entire quadblock there, but instead of usig the release lever I've just released the blue and green blocks separately and left the main block in. Is that possible?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes there is, I can see it now in the pic 
Lol 
Unplug the quadlock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Do you want to call me and I'll talk you through it ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah, if I remember correctly your not in the uk

Take pics of the ami 
The loom for it etc 
Everything 
And I'll tell you what goes where

The retro fit loom for ami should have a male & female quadlock which makes it easier

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This is what you should have 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Do you want to call me and I'll talk you through it ???


It was more a case of getting home from work and quickly tryng a sat nav/ami install with only about 15 mins of daylight left. By the time the loom was unplugged I was working in Braille!

Yeah, I'm in London. But thanks for the offer, and the pics. The loom I've got is exactly like your picture. All pretty much plug and play. Will try again in daylight...


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Right, did it yesterday in a bit more light and all went well. Only took about 10mins start to finish. I love the RNSE-PU, so much better looking than any aftermarket thing I've seen and I couldn't ask for any more features than it comes with.

Two things I noticed though - the front speakers are not working. They worked once when I started her up and inserted the nav disc, but other times there's nothing coming out of the front at all, even when I fade the sound all the way upfront, only the rears. It's Bose equipped, so I suspect the amp, but there is an outside possibility I suppose it could be the HU.

Other thing - I can't get the AMI to be recognised. Where should I be able to select this or configure it? If I hit the media Button I see the following, but the audio is completely silent, and there are no settings other than volume, which I can turn up, but still silence:



















Am I looking in the right place? Does the AMI have any activity light or anything that provides visual feedback?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Speakers will be amp issue 
Scan 47 sound system

Ami not showing in source because you haven't coded it for ami

The one selected in the pic is Aux

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

WTF? That all went a bit bonkers. I scanned controller 47, but after poking around couldn't see any reference to AMI, either on or off. The good news is that I tested the speakers and got a tone out of all of them. The Front Midrange Speaker (R103/R104) was much quieter than the rest, but still present. Don't know if this still points to an intermittent Bose amp failure, but will check again.

Onto the weird now - Autoscan reveals faults on practically every component now, since fitting the sat nav the other day. It looks like a voltage issue, and may be because I was running VCDS for about 20mins with the engine and radio running. Would that cause a current drain and throw up faults on all systems? Second thing is that I seem to have a short on the interior lighting circuit. I've blown the fuse twice in a month, and this was before I installed the Satnav/ami. But I doubt this relates to the other faults I'm seeing here, and the inability to see the AMI present:

Tuesday,02,February,2016,12:09:29:04550
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64(Parallels)
VCDS Version 15.7.0.2
Data version: 20150820
www.Ross-Tech.com

Dealer/Shop Name: efunc

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 4C 52 55 56 76

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 1010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G3FNJ0N5
Coding: 011300031C070060
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 69C1AA77D979174AA87E539-803D

3 Faults Found:
001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 24
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150366 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.14
Time: 12:55:52

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 835 /min
Load: 22.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 68.0∞C
Temperature: 12.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P2261 - 008 - Mechanical Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150532 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.22
Time: 20:01:37

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1871 /min
Load: 11.0 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 73.0∞C
Temperature: 13.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000406 - Engine Oil Temp. Sensor (G8) 
P0196 - 004 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 12:49:29

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 2.0∞C
Temperature: 3.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.795 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1302 
Revision: 04508010 Serial number: 00000704010021
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2253FD5B64CF04122934ACD-8077

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017424
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6AC3D57BDC7F1C52A14444D-803F

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:27

Freeze Frame:
Count: 64
Count: 14341
Count: 128
Count: 29440

01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 128
Count: 13061
Count: 297
Count: 42240

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001031704
Coding: 1573892
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 367B310BD84788B2F57C80D-8063

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:30

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 8.40 V

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.17
Time: 00:04:16

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006960491
Coding: F1061E8280141C0003180000180000000008EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 42935DDB848F241249F40CD-8017

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

6 Faults Found:
02399 - Control Circuit for Terminal 30 for Interior Illumination 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 117
Mileage: 151187 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.31
Time: 15:39:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

02071 - Local Databus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.00 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:21:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 8.10 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 151170 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.12.31
Time: 14:43:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.20 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:20:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 8.55 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.00 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K0015C6A 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 79E1FA37A9D9A7CA58DEE39-802D

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB40505D1A1I

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB4050551B2D

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63729RB4025296BFX

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:38

01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 151577 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.30
Time: 17:09:58

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0012111
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 419152D781893F0A50EE1B9-8015

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: 2243G004008812
Coding: 0048418
Shop #: WSC 65536 645 369769
VCID: 317102173129AF8AA08ECB9-8065

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:42

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 33001074030FF7
Coding: 7F0F074A47004101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F75046F271DB97AB6BADD1-807B

2 Faults Found:
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Mileage: 151591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.31
Time: 17:41:22

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Mileage: 151591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.31
Time: 17:41:22

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: AUX7Z0G3FNJ0N5
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 317102173129AF8AA08ECB9-8065

1 Fault Found:
16346 - Control Module - ROM Error 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H06 0220 
Revision: 0000012S Serial number: AUZBZ7LD402027
Coding: 0610757
Shop #: WSC 00860 210 90051
VCID: 2B4D107F1305C55A9AD2091-807F

8 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 15878 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.01.06
Time: 00:47:59

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.90 V

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 15878 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.01.06
Time: 00:12:05

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.80 V
Mileage: 151610 km
Count: 202
Clock: 11:46

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 17:56

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 18:00

00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 18:00

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 92
Time Indication: 15

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 114
Mileage: 151591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.31
Time: 18:00:37

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 16
Reset counter: 92
Time Indication: 15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J8 959 801 B
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C6F2323E66B52E20338425-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J2 909 143 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.157 H07 1807 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 307707133A23A682AF80C65-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 
Component: KSG H08 0070 
Coding: 9890300201182D298505489AD637
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 73FDC81F8BB5DD9A12E2211-8027

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 C HW: 8J0 035 223 C
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0120 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000000241
Coding: 0146117
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 245FFB437EDB0A225B085A5-8071

3 Faults Found:
02753 - Inside Microphone (R74) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:59

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.17
Time: 12:53:41

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 6.60 V

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:37

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 8.00 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 HW: 8J0 907 274 
Component: J502 RKA+ H04 0130 
Coding: 0634100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6FF5C46FE79DF97AF63A1D1-803B

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.17
Time: 00:04:16

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 11.70 V
Temperature: 4.0∞C
(no units): 0.0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.17
Time: 00:04:15

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 11.80 V
Temperature: 4.0∞C
(no units): 0.0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J8 959 802 B
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3D692E27FD715BEA3406779-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000023
Shop #: WSC 09515 128 21984
VCID: 2941EA7719F9D74A68FE139-807D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H04 0020

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH04 0020

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 151400 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:27

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H06 0220 
Revision: 0000012S Serial number: AUZBZ7LD402027
Coding: 0610757
Shop #: WSC 00860 210 90051
VCID: 2B4D107F1305C55A9AD2091-807F

8 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 15878 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2013.01.06
Time: 00:47:59

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.90 V

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 15878 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.01.06
Time: 00:12:05

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.80 V
Mileage: 151610 km
Count: 202
Clock: 11:46

00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 17:56

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 18:00

00858 - Connection; Radio Intermediate Frequency (IF) Output to Antenna Amplifier 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 154
Time Indication: 15

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 151590 km
Count: 3101
Clock: 18:00

00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 92
Time Indication: 15

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 114
Mileage: 151591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.31
Time: 18:00:37

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 16
Reset counter: 92
Time Indication: 15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 8P0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 919 283 D HW: 8P0 919 283 D
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H09 0060 
Revision: 00H09000 Serial number: 00067824820710
Coding: 0001031
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3C6F2323E66B52E20338425-8069

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 151394 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.01.15
Time: 20:17:32

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:25)--------------------------


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Some of your errors are old... Last year....

You can clear them and see if they reappear.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

2E - media player 3 is AMI 
Which isn't listed above, therefore you haven't coded it to the car

You need to go into 19 can gateway and add it in there

Then clear all the above DTC's / faults and scan again 
( mostly all down to low voltage )

Them post up any remaining faults

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Do you want to call me and I'll talk you through it ???


You are proper kind & helpful Lea... you could be the new Wogan (R.I.P)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I try to help mate but sometimes my mind goes "blankety blank" 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

aquazi said:


> Some of your errors are old... Last year....
> 
> You can clear them and see if they reappear.


Thanks aquazi. Yeah, you're right of course. I freaked to early. All cleared now..


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> 2E - media player 3 is AMI
> Which isn't listed above, therefore you haven't coded it to the car
> 
> You need to go into 19 can gateway and add it in there
> ...


Thanks for the help. I'm a dufuss though. After mousing around for half an hour I couldn't figure out how to do the above. In fact it got dark and I had my macbook on my lap sat in the car on the street before a police van pulled up and practically arrested me for car theft. I did look pretty suspect though...! :lol:

Anyway, so when I go to 19-CAN Gateway and then the Installation List there is absolutely nothing that says media player or anything. Here's my list:


























However, I did look at 37-NAVIGATION and my coding says 0610757. Is this where I could tell it about the AMI? In the following menu I've found the only reference to AMI, but don't know what code, if any, I should change it to:


















Here's some of my Autoscan results. I have obviously disconnected and removed my CD Changer and replaced it with the AMI which is why the CD is coming up as an error. I'm also getting an error for telephone for some reason although the car doesn't have it installed:

Gateway Installation List: 1K0 907 530 K

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
Saturday,06,February,2016,17:28:11:04550
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64(Parallels)
VCDS Version 15.7.0.2
Data version: 20150820
http://www.Ross-Tech.com

Dealer/Shop Name: efunc

--------------
Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 4C 52 55 56 76

VIN: TRUZZ***************

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 33001074030FF7
Coding: 7F0F074A47004101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F750467271DB97AB6BADD1-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H06 0220 
Revision: 0000012S Serial number: AUZBZ7LD402027
Coding: 0610757
Shop #: WSC 00860 210 90051
VCID: 2B4D10771305C55A9AD2091-807F

2 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 151650 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.02.06
Time: 17:35:02

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 151650 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.02.06
Time: 17:34:15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H06 0220 
Revision: 0000012S Serial number: AUZBZ7LD402027
Coding: 0610757
Shop #: WSC 00860 210 90051
VCID: 2B4D10771305C55A9AD2091-807F

2 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 151650 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.02.06
Time: 17:35:02

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 151650 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.02.06
Time: 17:34:15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

So looking at that Navigation code, should I changing 0610757 to 0620115 to activate treble speaker (already is for parking), switch off phone prep, tell it about the AMI, deactivate CD Changer?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What exactly do you have in your car ? 
Bose 
Bluetooth 
Cd 
Aux 
???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need to add AMI in coding of 19 can gateway 
Then it will show in the installed list 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your nav coding depends on what kit you have in your car

Neither of the above are correct

0 = *
6 = TT
1 = treble diagnostic 
4 = TT sound or 9 if you have Bose 
7 = phone prep comfort or 1 if no tel 
2 = AMI or 6 for ami / aux ( same )
5= mfsw

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> You need to add AMI in coding of 19 can gateway
> Then it will show in the installed list
> 
> 
> ...


OK, thanks. I need to go and school up more. I didn't see the page you've got open there. I went to 19-CAN --> Installation List. I will have another session and hopefully see what you're seeing there.

My car has Bose, MFSW, CD Changer (now removed), RNSE. No phone or Bluetooth as far as I'm aware.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

When you went into 19 CAN 
You have gone on the installation tab, instead, next to that is one labelled coding 
That will give you the screen above

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So, seeing as you've removed the cd changer and added AMI 
Your coding for nav should be :

0619125

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

right right, of course, got it now! :idea:

will have a go tomorrow and report back..


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Failure!

well, I've coded the nav ok, but that's easy, just typing in 0620115 into the short code. But as for the adding the AMI, I'm just not seeing all those bits you've got in 19-CAN --> 07 Coding. I've got far fewer bytes for one thing, but even in Byte 03 with the other radio stuff, there's no AMI option present. Take a look:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, even without adding it in the gateway you should still be seeing it on the rns-e display if coded correctly and the ami can wires are running from the can wires on the rns-e

Have you checked the loom is correct

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

No, I'm not seeing it on the RNSE Media screen. As far as I know the loom is correct and everything is plugged in and secure.

When I plug my iPod into the AMI the Audi logo appears on my iPod screen and it receives power, however the RNSE doesn't see it. I guess I'll pull everything back out and check the loom again, but I think it's probably either plugged in correctly, or not plugged in. The only other thing that was left unplugged was the old CD changer cable which is connected to the rest of the car loom so can't be removed. I'll have another poke around and see if there's something loose. cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Try performing a reset on the rns-e first and see if it lists the ami

37 navigation 
10 adaption
Channel 111: Reset
To perform a system reset/restart save 1 as new value.

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Mate, you are a phreakin genius! 

Did the reset as you described, and although it produced an 'error' in the result field, my AMI is now recognised and I have audio!!










Not sure why the error result, but at least all's well in AMI land! Of course my Bose amp seems to be toast having lost the front two channels, but that's another issue for another day..

Is it OK to leave the iPod permanently connected in the glove box from an electrical point of view? i.e. it won't be in continuous charge with the key out the ignition will it?

Anyway, thanks for all the knowledge, happy days [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cool, we got there in the end lol

It's ALOT harder when it's not in front of you

The ami should cut off once the car is off and key out therefore won't charge etc

Don't worry about the displayed error, that is due to the reset value then it's basically disconnected so the error message is because it's value is lost

It's perfectly normal mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

